# CDT speakers?



## gozaine (Jan 4, 2012)

What can anyone tell me about the quality of their products?
Is There a model that can recommend me with great SQ?


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Can you be a little more vague? Figure out what you want to spend and spend some time reading the forum. There are countless reviews on the site.


----------



## gozaine (Jan 4, 2012)

I've read makes me see that there are many different comments
bad and good


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

I've used drivers from three series of CDT Audio speakers. The CLs sucked, flat out. The HD-M6 was a good driver but it's length makes it inconvenient for door installs and it doesn't work the greatest without a box or at least some kind of proper air volume. You can get the M6s pretty cheap now if you need to add mid bass to a setup.

But, the best thing CDT has to offer is the ES line. My ES-6s are great. I've never used the ES-06 or the ES-06+ but the ES-6 has TONS of bass as well as being tight and clear right up to 5000hz where I have it crossed over with a 24db slope.

The thing I've come to the definite conclusion of, though, is that CDT Audio tweeters are friggin' awful. I've used the TW-19, the DRT-25 (I think that's what it's called) and the ES-010 and all three were so sibilant that it hurt my brain. I'd have to attenuate the tweeter signal so much that it eliminates the clarity that the they have. For instance the ES-010 is very clear, chimey and defined, but it still makes your ears bleed. Each time I tried a new CDT Audio tweeter I just ended up going back to the greatest tweeter ever - the LPG 25NFA, which has NO sibilance and all the clarity I could need (I like a more "musical" sound than a ice pick-high definition sound).

In other words, the CDT Audio ES-6 combined with the LPG 25NFA crossed at 5000hz with a 24db slope is an awesome front setup.


----------



## Comp-U-Geek (Jan 23, 2009)

I actually did not have much of a complaint with the CL series mids. They don't excel in anything but they are a decently balanced mid so long as you get them cheap. The HD series are rather nice. I have used HD6s several times with good results and the HD6 can be had for $100/pair on the CDT B-stock site. I'm currently using HD4s for mids in a 3-way active and they sound damn good for what I'm asking them to do.

I am in total agreement on their tweeters though; they suck. Heard TW19t, TW19s, TW25, and one of their braxial things and the tweets were always terrible.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been curious about the ES02 mid tweet hybrid< has anyone used that?

I have thought that maybe it paired with an 8 could make a decent 2 way.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

chaser9478 said:


> I have been curious about the ES02 mid tweet hybrid< has anyone used that?
> 
> I have thought that maybe it paired with an 8 could make a decent 2 way.


There are a few of us using the ES-02. I have them in the CDT pods to make a 2-way front stage with the HD-6MDVC 6.5" subs. I've listened to the system non-stop for hours many times and it makes trips a lot easier with no listening fatigue. I'm running active with an Alpine H700.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

They are probably what I am going to use in my Jeep. I will use that and an 8 instead of a 3 way. I like the dvc 6.5's too. I bet they have gobs of output in the lower mid range. Around 100-60.

I have a pxa 700 I am going to put in the jeep too. It has something loose I have to get fixed first. Whenever I hit a bump the tweets cut out lol...my jeeps an offroader so I don't put things in it that I am not willing to lose.

I love the 700. The gui makes it one of my favorites. Lap top tuning is ok but kind of a pita. I would have gotten the new pxa 800 but the wife said no rux upfront in our new car. So I went with the helix pdsp.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

chaser9478 said:


> They are probably what I am going to use in my Jeep. I will use that and an 8 instead of a 3 way. I like the dvc 6.5's too. I bet they have gobs of output in the lower mid range. Around 100-60.


They do, but like any speaker they need some help to get that low end output sounding great. Some http://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com products really brought them to life, plus it doesn't hurt to run ~200W to them.


----------



## gozaine (Jan 4, 2012)

Hd-62 cdt question
has balance in the sounds?
as is its Medium-low


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

gozaine said:


> Hd-62 cdt question
> has balance in the sounds?
> as is its Medium-low


I think what you're looking for is a speaker set that sounds good and balanced on any music. CDT Audio speakers deliver that.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

ES-020 wide range speakers work great for me....
Have them crossed over at 400 to 20k, above my dash....


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool, how's the top end? I like crisp detailed highs. The jeep system I am putting together is mainly to be loud. My outlander is the sq rig. The jeep is spl. I want some of the incriminator death penalty 12's.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

If that question is for me I'd say yes clean -n- clear I have not tried them without my tweeters. So I couldn't say if one could use them in a tweeter-less system or not... 
What I can say is that they blend in well with my Hertz two way HSK 165's and are doing exactly what i'm ask'n from them...
My HSK's are in my doors and needed help pull'n my stage up...
And through trial and error I have achieved a stage height well above my dash and over my hood some where... if u will... nice and wide also. Imaging is really sweet. In fact I need to write this tune down before I play with it again...lol
There are a few on this forum that have heard them in my truck.(not with this tune)btw And I know a few that where sold on them after hearing them in my truck...
I'll soon be put'n in the MLK's I hope they blend in as well with them...



chaser9478 said:


> Cool, how's the top end? I like crisp detailed highs. The jeep system I am putting together is mainly to be loud. My outlander is the sq rig. The jeep is spl. I want some of the incriminator death penalty 12's.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool. I am going for spl but I do want it to sound good. I have a pxa 700 so I can do a 3 way. My jeep is where I experiment. Some thing like a like an 8 in the doors and the es02 and a 1/2 tweet in the pillars.

I have always been curious about CDT


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Check out the price on the refurbs.....
Shop CDT Audio - Refurbished Items



chaser9478 said:


> Cool. I am going for spl but I do want it to sound good. I have a pxa 700 so I can do a 3 way. My jeep is where I experiment. Some thing like a like an 8 in the doors and the es02 and a 1/2 tweet in the pillars.
> 
> I have always been curious about CDT


----------

